# Gamboa Playa Blanca and San Blas Panama



## ValHam (Feb 5, 2012)

I am looking at staying at the Gamboa Rainforest resort and the Royal Decameron in Farallon.

I am wondering what tours are recommended from each of these places.

I am also wondering about transportation. Do the resorts offer transportation services? how much do they charge?

Does anyone have any recommendations of transportation companies in the country that will drive from hotel to hotel or airport to hotel etc? or it is best to just use taxis?

Is there anything to see and do in the City? that would be closer to do from the city rather than Gamboa?

Has anyone been to the San Blas Islands? there is no timeshares in this area...has anyone stayed in a local lodge? or done a sailing trip? 

Thank you.


----------



## am1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I have looked into Gamboa Rainforest but never stayed there.  Plan do do something on the Panama Canal.  I have done the half day tour from Amador to Gamboa.  More than long enough.  I do plan on doing the full length in either a cruise ship, sailboat or kayak in the future so I was nit worried about doing it on a tour boat.  

Lots to do in the city.  But depends what you like.  A day trip may be nice to break up your week in the rainforest.  Or you could spend your first night in the city depending on when your flight gets in.  Lots of new hotels have opened up this year.  

Car rentals are about $35 a day.  The mandatory insurance is what drives up the price.  Also driving in panama is not for everyone.  It seems very few know traffic laws or common courtesy.  This is made even worse by the construction of the metro.  Rush hours and lunch time are horrible for traffic.  Especially on and just after payday.  15th and 30th of every month. Try to check out Albrook Mall on one of those days especially a Friday night. You will think it is Christmas.  

Taxis are a great way to get around but going from Airport to resort then other resort then back to airport would be costly.  Ask how much before you get in.  They have set prices.  Then you can decide if you think its a fair price.  They may try to over charge you by a few dollars so if you do not like the price offer less, or try to get another cab.  Because of the set pricing depending on where you want to go you will have trouble getting a can to agree to take your fare.  About $33 from the airport to the city centre.  Decameron has shuttles to the airports for the charters. Not sure if you can get a seat on one.  

Public buses are good.  But not like mexico ADO's.  They can get crowded.  

I would never go back to the Decameron.  The resort is too big.  The staff need to take lessons in customer service.  You will fine this all over panama.  People are excellent but when it comes to customer service it is the worst.  I am not sure what causes such a change in people.  The food is below par.  The two oversized buffets serve the same food.  There are a few a la carte places where reservation fill up quick and then at dinner time they are half empty.  I will assume you are trading in through RCI so you will have a special rep and I believe you can eat a la carte every night.  Alcohol selection is not great.  I do not enjoy drinking beer out of a white plastic cup.  Even in college we had solo cups.  The water is not clean.  I would not put my head under.  

From the Decameron, take a day trip up the mountain to El Valle.  You will enjoy getting out of the heat for a day, away from the crowds and seeing the ocean view from there.  There is hot springs/mud bath, zip lining, hiking, small zoo.  

Never been to San Blas but everyone that has likes it.  If you take a sailing trip be sure to judge the captain and check out the boat.  

There is a lot more to see of Panama then just the resorts.  
The country is very safe.  Tipping is only at nice restaurants and maybe 5-10%.   In a taxi on small fares I'll round up to the nearest dollar unless I need 25 cents to wash my hands or use the bathroom.  You may want to carry around a small roll of toilet paper.  

It would be good to know some Spanish.  Panamanians do not understand maps.  Nor are street names and addresses used that often.  Better to give directions by using landmarks.  Even if the landmark is no longer there.  

Enjoy.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 26, 2012)

*Embera Puru*

I don't know exactly where you are located during your Panama visit, but if it's possible, I highly recommend a private tour with Garceth Cunampio, a native Embera Indian, to a tribal village reached only by dugout canoe.


----------



## ValHam (Feb 27, 2012)

4 nights are being spent at gamboa, one week at the royal decameron and the last 3 nights in the city with a trip to pearl islands..either one night or a day trip. 

where did you take the tribal village tour from? do you have the contact information.

thank you.


----------



## Carol C (Feb 28, 2012)

I stayed at Gamboa years ago and loved it. You're just staying 4 nights, so don't waste a day of it backtracking to the capitol. There's plenty to do at Gamboa, including the rainforest aerial tram, seeing their small zoo, taking a boat tour from their marina to "Monkey Island", and just walking the roads to spot wildlife. I would love to go back...it's been on my list to return for years. I hope you have reserved a one br in the main hotel as they've got hammocks on those balconies overlooking Lake Gatun...it's heavenly.


----------



## am1 (Feb 28, 2012)

offer for monkey island tour.  2 days

http://ofertasimple.com/ofertas/panama/gamboa-expeditions-eco-tour

Panama is also a good country for any dental work that needs to be done.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 29, 2012)

*Embera Indians*

Here is Garceth's website:  www.emberatourspanama.com.

We were on a cruise and Garceth met us at the port of Colon.  If you are interested in doing this tour, drop him an email and let him know the details of where you're located.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 11, 2012)

We visited the San Blas Islands for 3 days during our Panama trip and it was the absolutely best part of the trip.  We stayed on a tiny island.  There were three houses on stilts over the water and a dining building.  Our hosts took us on a tour of their native village and snorkeling and swimming tours.  The rest of the time we laid around in hammocks, fished and swam back and forth to a nearby island.  It really was amazing.

We spent maybe 3 days in Panama City over New Years.  We took tours of the canal and the historic old city.  I found it interesting.  We found some great restaurants too if I recall.

The rest of our trip was at Gamboa.  The rainforest was certainly interesting but the resort was a disappointment.  It was very Americanized, all traces of local culture eradicated.  We did some nice tours though.

I'd have to look up details so please respond or PM me if there is any way I can help.  We used a tour company to drive us everywhere and I think it was fairly reasonable.

Deb


----------

